# Wald südlich von Frankfurt



## Grimpeur76 (20. Juni 2008)

Zwischen Frankfurt, Flughafen, Langen, Neu-Isenburg gibts ja große Waldstücke. Ich frage mich, ob man da auf Trails schön fahren kann oder gibts da nur Waldautobahnen? (Von dem kleinen Bikepark in Langen-Mörfelden habe ich schon gehört.) Für Tips oder Startpunkte zu schönen Strecken wäre ich dankbar, ich komme aus Frankfurt und würde auf der Höhe vom Bahnhof, Gallusviertel über den Main fahren. 

Der Taunus ist natürlich ein Superrevier, aber der Wald im Süden ist sehr nah und flacher Wald kann auch Spass machen.


----------



## Andreas (20. Juni 2008)

Grimpeur76 schrieb:


> Zwischen Frankfurt, Flughafen, Langen, Neu-Isenburg gibts ja große Waldstücke. Ich frage mich, ob man da auf Trails schön fahren kann oder gibts da nur Waldautobahnen? (Von dem kleinen Bikepark in Langen-Mörfelden habe ich schon gehört.) Für Tips oder Startpunkte zu schönen Strecken wäre ich dankbar, ich komme aus Frankfurt und würde auf der Höhe vom Bahnhof, Gallusviertel über den Main fahren.
> 
> Der Taunus ist natürlich ein Superrevier, aber der Wald im Süden ist sehr nah und flacher Wald kann auch Spass machen.



So einen ähnlichen Fred gab es schon mal dieses Jahr:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338653

Rund um den Langener Waldsee gibt es Trails und auch im Wald um Zeppelinheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Ich komme aus Niederrad und kann dir ein paar Wege im Stadtwald zeigen.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Grimpeur76 (24. Juni 2008)

Danke schonmal ich schaue mir den Wald dann mal genauer an, sieht ja ganz gut aus


----------



## racejo (11. April 2010)

Servus, 
ich gerade nach Frankfurt Niederrad umgezogen und suche bzw. hoffe auf ein Bikerevier in der Nähe. Jedes mal in den Taunus ist mit nach Feierabend zu weit.

Vlt. kann mir jemand die Gegend zeigen? 
Ich hab ein cc Bike, wie auch einen Freerider, aber den werd ich wohl kaum brauchen


----------



## x-rossi (11. April 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> Jedes mal in den Taunus ist mit nach Feierabend zu weit.


dann ist das vielleicht der falsche sport für dich? 

niederrad ist nicht so wirklich weit weg vom startpunkt einiger frankfurter awb'ler. und wenn dir die anfahrt mit dem bike nichts ist, fährt ab hauptwache alle 15 minuten eine u3 zur hohemark.

oder ab niederrad mit der s8/s5 in 30 minuten nach oberursel.

oder ab niederrad mit der s8/s4 in 45 minuten nach kronberg.

oder halt mit dem freerider im flachen stadtwald um die ecke über freilaufende pudel hüpfen


----------



## sipaq (11. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dann ist das vielleicht der falsche sport für dich?
> 
> niederrad ist nicht so wirklich weit weg vom startpunkt einiger frankfurter awb'ler. und wenn dir die anfahrt mit dem bike nichts ist, fährt ab hauptwache alle 15 minuten eine u3 zur hohemark.
> 
> oder ab niederrad mit der s8/s5 in 30 minuten nach oberursel.


Seh ich genauso. Ich brauch aus dem Frankfurter Norden (Frankfurter Berg/Eschersheim) auch ca. 40 Minuten wenn ich mit dem Bike hochfahre bzw. ca. 7 Minuten Hinfahrt zur U3 und dann in 28 Minuten hoch mit der U-Bahn zur Hohemark (also mit Puffer auch ca. 40 Minuten).

Mit der S-Bahn bis Oberursel Bahnhof in 30 Minuten ist echt okay. Von dort bist Du in einer Viertelstunde locker oben an der Hohemark und kannst dann den Hochtaunus voll in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## bikebecker (11. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dann ist das vielleicht der falsche sport für dich?
> 
> 
> Nicht jeder der zwischen Arbeit und Farmilie 2 bis 3 Stunden Zeil hat, will 40Min.in der U oder S Bahn sitzen, sondern auf dem Sattel. Da ist der südlicheTeil des Stadtwaldes mit seinen kleinen Wegen und den kurzensteilen anstige eine gute Alternative. Es ist aber nicht der Taunus.
> ...


----------



## racejo (11. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dann ist das vielleicht der falsche sport für dich?
> 
> niederrad ist nicht so wirklich weit weg vom startpunkt einiger frankfurter awb'ler. und wenn dir die anfahrt mit dem bike nichts ist, fährt ab hauptwache alle 15 minuten eine u3 zur hohemark.
> 
> ...



Ich bin es eben gewohnt auf mein Bike zu steigen und dann nach 2 Minuten einen Trail unter den Reifen zu haben . Da sind 40 Minuten schon recht lang.

Ich schau mir mal den Thread an.


----------



## x-rossi (11. April 2010)

@ bikebecker: ich wollte keinen familienabhängigen verletzen ^^. allerdings geht aus racejos beitrag nicht heraus, ob er sich nach einer familie richten muss


----------



## bikebecker (11. April 2010)

Hallo

@X-Rosi Ich glaube auch nicht das du jemanden verletzen wolltest, aber der ein oder andere hat halt nur bedingt Zeit und muss sich seine Touren so legen das er alles ( Arbeit, Familie, andere Hobbys oder Sport ) unter einen Hut/Helm bekommt, und da sind 2 Stunden Stadtwald besser als 2Stunden TV.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pr3sskopp (24. November 2010)

gude zusammen.....

wohn in Frankfurt/Goldstein ... such noch freerider die die bock haben ma nach der arbeit durch den wald oder stadt zu hacken. war auch schon mal im stadtwald unnerwegs ...aber so´n richtigen trail gefunden. hab gesehen hier gibts auch niederräder ... gude nachbarn !!!


----------



## vierauge (25. November 2010)

nicht nur Niederräder.

Gruß aus der "Siedlung",ei gude.


----------



## bikebecker (25. November 2010)

Hallo

Der "Niederräder" ist jetzt auch Goldsteiner, wann hast du denn Zeit zum fahren?

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Pr3sskopp (25. November 2010)

ja guude,
geile sache .... vll. habt ihr mich ja auch schon gesehen ...(mit so´nem knall günen scott) !?! eigendlich hab ich immer mal zeit, bis auf dieses WE. aber so nächste woche montag dienstag wäre gut ! 

war auch schon mal hinne im wald ..aber alleine nach trails zu suchen is schon kacke ! 
also wenn ihr ma fahren solltet könnt ihr bescheid sagen.

gruß der herr pr3sskopp


----------



## vierauge (25. November 2010)

Zeit hab ich eigentlich fast immer,
nur glaube ich nicht das ihr viel Freude an ner Tour mit
mir hättet.
Wenig Kraft,wenig Ausdauer und meine Fahrtechnik ist
unter aller Kanone.
Wenn's trotzdem einer wagen will,dann gerne,kurz bescheid
geben und dann gugge mer ma.


----------



## Pr3sskopp (25. November 2010)

also ich war letztes WE in der nähe von Wiesbaden .... 25 min das rad den berg hoch geschoben (mit min.5 pausen) ..also ausdauer is solala bei mir . runner is ja net so schlimm. 

hauptsache der spaß kommt net zu kurz !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (25. November 2010)

Hallo

Wenn du kein Rennen fahren willst, kann ich dir einige Weg zeigen. Wobei du mit deinem 
" Schwerem Gerät " den Stadtwald überforderst.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Pr3sskopp (25. November 2010)

ne ... rennen muss net sein ...
einfach nur locker durch den Wald unn hier und da mal spirngen (wenn machbar) ! 

vll. hätte ich heute noch ein bissi zeit ... muss aber erst mit der frau quatsche.


----------



## bikebecker (25. November 2010)

Hallo

Heute leider nicht, ich muß mit meine Tochter zum Sport.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Pr3sskopp (25. November 2010)

ja dann mal viel spaß .
.. mosche und am wochenende kann ich net ... da kommt mein kleiner. der hat noch kein bike bei mir, also dann würde es erst nächste wochen wieder was werden.


----------



## blutbuche (25. November 2010)

für die freerider ist die wernertanne in mörfelden doch ideal !!! kleiner , feiner bikepark !!!
rund um den langener see gibts auch  geile trails ....


----------



## Pr3sskopp (26. November 2010)

logo wernertanne is schon cool ... aber ich will halt auch ein bissi fahren und das nich nur 20 sec. den buckel runner.

heute hätte ich ab 15 uhr zeit ...bis ca. 18 uhr. unn am sonntag den ganzen tag ... bis jetzt.


----------



## vierauge (26. November 2010)

Zeit hätte ich schon,nur jetzt bei der Kälte,das wird bei
mir leider nix.
Aber man könnte sich vielleicht mal zu nem kleinen Plausch
Treffen.


----------



## blutbuche (26. November 2010)

weichei !!!! gibt doch warme klamotten ...


----------



## vierauge (26. November 2010)

nix weichei,bin warmduscher 
Ist kein Klamotten Problem,hat leider andere Gründe.


----------



## Pr3sskopp (26. November 2010)

noch geht´s ja ... sind ja noch + grade !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (26. November 2010)

..hier in der wetterau hats gerade ordentlich angefangen , zu schneien ...


----------



## scottiee (30. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> rund um den langener see gibts auch  geile trails ....




muhahaha, aber die sind ja sowas von geil

nixfürungut


----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

naja , besser , als im stadtwald , oder ? hab ja net von downhills gesprochen ... und den ein oder anderen find´ich echt recht nett !


----------



## michael7738 (24. Januar 2011)

Im südlichen Frankfurter Stadtwald trifft man mich auch oft an. Hab meine Standardroute am Main runter bis zu den Schwanheimer Wiesen und da über den Grüngürtel-Radweg Richtung Götheturm.
Die Wernertanne würde mich auch mal interessieren. Würde da jemand auf eine mittelmäßig schnelle Tour mitkommen? Durchschnittstempo liegt bei meinen Runden etwa bei 19-21 km/h und Kondition ist vorhanden.
Zeit hätte ich nächste Woche Dienstag oder danach am Wochenende (5. & 6. Februar).


----------



## Pr3sskopp (26. Januar 2011)

wernertanne is schon schön ... aber halt keine richtige abfahrt.


----------



## kreisbremser (2. Januar 2014)

wird hier noch gefahren? ist ja schon etwas älter hier, so wie die schreiberlinge . ich fahr nahezu jeden abend von sachsenhausen mindestens ne stunde und 20km. bin gern zu längeren fahrten bereit, weils mir schon zu wenig ist. habe ein xc bike.


----------



## wusel_ffm (6. Januar 2014)

Also ich bin hier auch unterwegs, regelmässig wenns Wetter passt auf dem Trail durch den Schwahnheimerwald auch gerne Nightride. Ebenfalls regelmässig fahr ich den Grüngürtel zum training. Regelmässig auf wöchentlicher Basis und ich leg gewisse mindeststandards an die Trockenheit.

Grüsse aus Niederrad


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Januar 2014)

ja dann fahr ich heut schonmal mit nem großen fön vor und trockne die wege. ein großer teil schlamm hängt auch schon wieder an meinem rad .
wenn du also mal einen mitfahrer suchst, können wir uns gern in niederrad verabreden. hab nur ein paar kilometer bis dort hin.


----------



## TiJoe (14. Januar 2014)

Ich bin zeitlich immer recht knapp, aber als Sachsenhäuser Bub rolle ich auch gerne durch den südlichen Stadtwald...

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (14. Januar 2014)

ja dann gib bescheid, wenn du keine lust hast allein zu fahren. ich treib mich meist nach 19uhr dort rum.


----------

